# s13 rv200 or r200v swap info



## rwd4evr (Feb 5, 2008)

i'm trying to find out what,if any differences there are beetween the j30 95-96 and 97 model year rv200.infiniti lists a different part number for the 97.they also have 93-96 as the same part number,i can only assume that it does not include the output flanges that i know are different.i found a 97 cheap localy but don't want to waste my hard earned money if it won't work with out a bunch of work.any help would be apriciated.

p.s. i'm new be gentel if i sound like an idiot.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Here are some R200V VLSDs that will work:

Infiniti J30 95+ , No mods needed, but might need driveshaft that's used because of ABS sensor 
Infiniti J30 pre 95 , Needs new output flanges 
Infiniti M30 , No mods 
Infiniti Q45 , No mods


----------

